# My Humble Watch Collection...Pls Enjoy



## 1983leofender (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey guys, here's my humble watch collection...Rolex,Zenith,Omega,Corum,Breitling... Pls Enjoy!









Corum Split Seconds Challenge








Rolex Explorer 2








Rolex GMT2c








Zenith Chronomaster openXXT








Breitling Navitimer








Breitling Avenger Chrono Ti








Omega Seamaster


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

superb collection. were i to pick a pair of green boxers for my collection, it would have been the pair you chose.


----------



## .458Chris (May 15, 2011)

Very nice. How would you compare the Omega to the GMT? I am considering the Omega but am not sure if I should wait and save for the Rolex. Also is the GMT the same case as a submariner? Thanks.


----------



## daveylonghair82 (May 19, 2011)

love the rolex gmt


----------



## jdowding78 (May 20, 2011)

great collection....


----------



## 1983leofender (Feb 9, 2011)

.458Chris said:


> Very nice. How would you compare the Omega to the GMT? I am considering the Omega but am not sure if I should wait and save for the Rolex. Also is the GMT the same case as a submariner? Thanks.


Hi, Both the Omega and GMT are very nice watches. the omega is classy while I think the GMT is abit more sporty as it's slightly thicker and it wears bigger in my opinion. But if u can, do save up for the GMT, it really looks very nice. although the omega is almost as nice...haha. I just love all my watches..


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Far from Humble my Friend - a collection anyone would be proud of.


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

to tell you the truth am not only enjoying it am drooling............what a collection!!!!!!!


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice collection, I like the EXII and zenith a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1983leofender (Feb 9, 2011)

New Additions to my humble collection. Pls enjoy guys...








Rolex Submariner








Omega Speedmaster triple day date calendar








Tag Heuer Carrera








Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronotimer with display on








Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronotimer with display off


----------



## katiedaddy (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## Winchm60 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice collection; my personal fav is the Rolex Explorer 2!


----------



## Oliv (Mar 22, 2011)

This is far from a humble watch collection, it looks very good !

My favorite one is the Zenith watch


----------



## 1983leofender (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## 1983leofender (Feb 9, 2011)

A quick update to my collection... Pls enjoy...


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

The watch gods have deemed you have too many nice watches and must part with at least one. 

Please pm me witch one you have decided to part with and I will send you my address. I don't like this anymore than you but this has to be.

Thanks,


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL @ Otto Phan ..but my friend why are not the gods kind enough that I get one too?...

LOVELY collection...so well rounded and diverse...like every one of them but LOVE the Breitling Superocean Chrono


----------



## Oliv (Mar 22, 2011)

The open worked zenith is my future


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

asadtiger said:


> LOL @ Otto Phan ..but my friend why are not the gods kind enough that I get one too?...
> 
> LOVELY collection...so well rounded and diverse...like every one of them but LOVE the Breitling Superocean Chrono


I think they are busy with the ETA issue and must have overlooked you.... Seriously though, I agree, really nice collection he has!


----------



## 1983leofender (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Thanks guys. It's only a matter of time, and prob some money and u can have a collection like mine or even better!


----------



## drthmaul (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow. That's a fantastic collection. Love it


----------



## 1983leofender (Feb 9, 2011)

Update to my collection with this lovely JLC Master comp chrono.


----------



## Black Eye (Oct 23, 2011)

quality not quantity, a collection to be very proud of!


----------



## Seamasterpro (Mar 20, 2012)

Any updates to this "humble" collection?

I hope I can one day boast these watches - which ones are the dressier ones you use?



1983leofender said:


> Hey guys, here's my humble watch collection...Rolex,Zenith,Omega,Corum,Breitling... Pls Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1983leofender (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes it's been almost 6 months....I've acquired quite a few watches to add to my collection...Do enjoy guys!








AP Scuba LE 300
















Pam 328








Chopard GTXL Chrono








Rolex Daytona Black








IWC pilot chrono


----------



## calvincc (Jan 15, 2012)

Did you sell any of your previous watches? How many do you have right now? Very nice collection.


----------



## Redemption (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow what a fantastic collection. Great taste.


----------



## 1983leofender (Feb 9, 2011)

calvincc said:


> Did you sell any of your previous watches? How many do you have right now? Very nice collection.


I sold off a few watches here and there but now I have roughly about more than 20 watches...And this collection just keep growing...This hobby is really poisonous...


----------



## Raffa (Feb 14, 2012)

Impressive collection!!!!!!


----------



## 1983leofender (Feb 9, 2011)

UPDATE TO MY COLLECTION!


----------



## r80rew (Oct 16, 2012)

You should be very proud of your collection. They are all beautiful watches.


----------



## GOTSVT? (Dec 10, 2010)

Can we get a shot of all of them together? Aka "the money shot"


----------



## johnmark86 (May 15, 2012)

very nice collection.......... I like it.


----------



## pammerman (Oct 30, 2012)

How you say Humble Collection?
It's awesome Collection at all!!


----------

